# Wildcamping Malaga Area



## Kontiki (Dec 6, 2012)

Looking for some wildcamping spots around Malaga & along the coast(Gibraltar - Almeria), found this one Google Maps near the beach. Ideally want to find a quiet spot, family coming out to join us in Jan for 9 days & want to have a few nights wildcamping then will probably use a campsite as they will have a hire car & want to visit a few places.
Only been down that way once & didn't stop too long as the weather wasn't too good so only know a few places.


----------



## dave and mary (Dec 7, 2012)

Hi, A good camp site nr Almeria is camping roquetas at roquetas de mar as for wild camping there are quit a lot of places on that coast , well there were but it is not so good now as the police seem to be moving us on.but Nerja, Castell de Ferro, Torra del mar,Estepona, Almerimar are a few of the places we have stoped over at. Have a good trip.  :drive:


----------



## ricc (Dec 7, 2012)

brother in law lived near torre del mar til recently, there was  always a few wild campers along the coast road as you leave torre heading towards malaga.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Dec 7, 2012)

Hi Ed,

This thread on another forum might be of interest, you`ve probably already seen it but here`s the link anyway :-

The end of free parking in Spain? | Motorhome Matters | Motorhomes Forum | Out and About Live

There`s the usual mix of " Know-It Alls and Doom an Gloom " merchants but there might be some useful info in there.

Hope this helps.


----------



## John H (Dec 7, 2012)

Wooie1958 said:


> Hi Ed,
> 
> This thread on another forum might be of interest, you`ve probably already seen it but here`s the link anyway :-
> 
> ...



Just to reinforce what you say - that much of what is posted on this link is nonsense but there is an excellent summary of the REAL situation at post number 11 by BGD. We spend a lot of time in Spain and are here currently for the winter. Wilding is easy if you are sensible and keep to the distinction between "camping" and "parking" which is enshrined in Spanish law.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Dec 7, 2012)

John H said:


> Just to reinforce what you say - that much of what is posted on this link is nonsense but there is an excellent summary of the REAL situation at post number 11 by BGD. We spend a lot of time in Spain and are here currently for the winter. Wilding is easy if you are sensible and keep to the distinction between "camping" and "parking" which is enshrined in Spanish law.





Hi John,

I think you`ve " Hit The Nail On The Head " when you say " Wilding is easy if you are sensible ".

The key word here being *" Sensible "*.

A lot of threads contain absolute rubbish but if you pick and choose you can normally retrieve some useful info
out of them.


----------



## dave and mary (Dec 7, 2012)

Wooie1958 said:


> Hi John,
> 
> I think you`ve " Hit The Nail On The Head " when you say " Wilding is easy if you are sensible ".
> 
> ...



Yes what you say is correct and you do have to be sensible. But i can still not understand why this has happend in spain we lived there for 7 years and traveled  all over in our m/h and wild camped all the time. But now so many of the places we used now say no over nighting we tryed to ignore it at one place not far from Valencia, and were told in no uncertain terms by the police to go to a camp site. so we tryed and they wonted 35 euros just to park for the night elc was extra, sorry no way. I asked the question on the spanish tourist boards facebook and was told spain provides Areas de Servico well a lot of these you can not even get water,. We love Spain and its people but i so wish it was like France where m/h are welcome (well in most places )as i have said on other threads we left Spain this year and went into france for the last 5 weeks of our trip and never spent a euro on camp sites or tolls. Come on Spain lets get back to the good old days l o l
:drive:


----------



## John H (Dec 7, 2012)

dave and mary said:


> Yes what you say is correct and you do have to be sensible. But i can still not understand why this has happend in spain we lived there for 7 years and traveled  all over in our m/h and wild camped all the time. But now so many of the places we used now say no over nighting we tryed to ignore it at one place not far from Valencia, and were told in no uncertain terms by the police to go to a camp site. so we tryed and they wonted 35 euros just to park for the night elc was extra, sorry no way. I asked the question on the spanish tourist boards facebook and was told spain provides Areas de Servico well a lot of these you can not even get water,. We love Spain and its people but i so wish it was like France where m/h are welcome (well in most places )as i have said on other threads we left Spain this year and went into france for the last 5 weeks of our trip and never spent a euro on camp sites or tolls. Come on Spain lets get back to the good old days l o l
> :drive:



I think you are being very negative here. Yes, there are some places with "no overnighting" notices (usually where motorhomers have abused the situation) but there are plenty of other places where you are welcome. As for the aires, there are an ever-increasing number of these, the vast majority free (one that I know of even provides free electricity!) and getting water in Spain has never been a problem. We are currently on a campsite but we spent six weeks wilding in Spain  before getting here and every aire we stopped at had fresh water facilities, waste disposal etc. Couple all that with the fact that you are legally allowed to park ANYWHERE that a car is allowed then I would say that Spain is very motorhome-friendly.


----------



## dave and mary (Dec 7, 2012)

John H said:


> I think you are being very negative here. Yes, there are some places with "no overnighting" notices (usually where motorhomers have abused the situation) but there are plenty of other places where you are welcome. As for the aires, there are an ever-increasing number of these, the vast majority free (one that I know of even provides free electricity!) and getting water in Spain has never been a problem. We are currently on a campsite but we spent six weeks wilding in Spain  before getting here and every aire we stopped at had fresh water facilities, waste disposal etc. Couple all that with the fact that you are legally allowed to park ANYWHERE that a car is allowed then I would say that Spain is very motorhome-friendly.



Yes John i agre with what you are saying there are good service areas, and they are increasing them but you can say what you like, we have traveled spain for over 15 years and wintered on sites many times, and things are not like they were i know thing change but no always for the good, we have made many friends there. A lot of our friends run bars and other business and are not happy with the turning away of campers, Mojacar once a lively place for m/h now almost a no go area. We love spain and will be back soon and yes we will find places to park, what i can not understand is why so many places do not wont m,h with the economy as it is i would have thought we would be very welcome   :drive:


----------



## John H (Dec 7, 2012)

dave and mary said:


> Yes John i agre with what you are saying there are good service areas, and they are increasing them but you can say what you like, we have traveled spain for over 15 years and wintered on sites many times, and things are not like they were i know thing change but no always for the good, we have made many friends there. A lot of our friends run bars and other business and are not happy with the turning away of campers, Mojacar once a lively place for m/h now almost a no go area. We love spain and will be back soon and yes we will find places to park, what i can not understand is why so many places do not wont m,h with the economy as it is i would have thought we would be very welcome   :drive:



I suspected that you were talking about places like the beach front at Mojacar. It is an area we know well and indeed have stopped at in the past. Unfortunately, many motorhomers refused to behave sensibly; they would congregate in huge numbers, drop their waste on the beach and stay for weeks on end. I cannot blame any local authority that objects to us under those circumstances. Fortunately for the rest of us, the unthinking motorhomers tend to congregate in limited areas, so there is plenty of room - and a welcoming attitude - over the vast majority of the country.


----------



## kenspain (Dec 7, 2012)

I have been saying for some time now the police are moving motors on from many places we go fishing also new sign,s been going up. you say Sensible I will see if i can get my boy to bring home the photo that was sent to his station of a motorhome owner at La Marina last summer tipping his W,C down a storm drain thats why now you can not park near the beach you can talk to then untill your blue in the face. If they say move just move.:wave:


----------



## dave and mary (Dec 7, 2012)

kenspain said:


> I have been saying for some time now the police are moving motors on from many places we go fishing also new sign,s been going up. you say Sensible I will see if i can get my boy to bring home the photo that was sent to his station of a motorhome owner at La Marina last summer tipping his W,C down a storm drain thats why now you can not park near the beach you can talk to then untill your blue in the face. If they say move just move.:wave:



Yes Ken , there are always the ones that spoil it for the rest, and i would never argue with the spanish police  :drive:


----------



## John H (Dec 7, 2012)

kenspain said:


> I will see if i can get my boy to bring home the photo that was sent to his station of a motorhome owner at La Marina last summer tipping his W,C down a storm drain thats why now you can not park near the beach



It is almost unbelievable what some people will do - and then wonder why they get moved on! Fortunately, however, the idiots tend to congregate in a few limited areas - you'll never change them but we can avoid them!


----------



## Kontiki (Dec 8, 2012)

Just found the campsite (Camping La Sierrecilla)  we were thinking of using is no longer listed on the Camping Cheques site:mad1: . Thought we had it sorted as it was in an ideal location for where we were going to visit (Seville, Granada, Cordobra) it was about 1 hour from each. With the camping cheques it would have worked out not too expensive, looking at the prices on the site it is just too expensive. We could easily manage wildcamping if it was just the 2 of us but for just over a week we will have our grandson, daughter & son-in-law, so stopping on a campsite will give us more time with them & make life much easier. Looking for a cheapish site now somewhere in the same region.


----------

